
Tesla Model S on Autopilot crashes - dmitrygr
http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-autopilot-crashes-stalled-van-highway/
======
afarrell
> The problem is not with the software, it is with human drivers.

If the problem is with humans, then the remedy is to be found in updating
either the training procedures necessary to qualify on this particular
aircraft or with the pre-flight checklist.

Wait, we are talking about a car and drivers don't have specialized training
but we have to take their error rate as given? Then the problem is with the
software.

Is humans+autopilot is riskier than humans without autopilot?

